# nice b13 on e-bay



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

SORRY if this is a repost. I'm kinda in a hurry but I thought everyone should see this car and take the opportunity to bid.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6401&item=2457761872

If I should have posted this somewhere else, I'm sorry...once again I was in a hurry and didn't know where better to post.......


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

He hit 12s with all that weight on it? No way. I don't buy the GTi-R story either. The IC is an inidication that its turbocharged, but I don't see any motor pics. So, :showpics:.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'm with Harris on this one. It has a lot of nice cosmetic mods, but when was the last time you saw a "show car" at the track? I'm not calling :bs: but w/o a motor pic I have doubts. Besides, don't you think a person would want to post pics of a turbo motor that runs a quick time to help sell it???


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

The white on the grill has to go. But that is the nices body kit I have ever seen. "Skyline R34 Wide Body Kit" - is that the one that comes without anything to make the doors as wide as the fenders and quarter panel? Whoever did the work is freakin awsome.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I have to say that this is the nicest B13 that I have seen, but I agree with above--where are the "real pics". If I have that much speed under my hood, I would be boasting pictures of it, not hiding it. Where are the time slips? If he/she is a really B13 owner, they should visit this NissanForums.com regular. Can we get some engine pics?


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

i`ve seen that car on autotrader.com. I think it went for 17K or 18K. I dunno bout the times he sez he did but i think it should be pretty damn quick.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Harris said:


> He hit 12s with all that weight on it? No way. I don't buy the GTi-R story either. The IC is an inidication that its turbocharged, but I don't see any motor pics. So, :showpics:.





Supersaloon from SR20 Forum said:


> That car is pretty nice.
> The nitrous bottle sits in between the back seat.
> T3/4 stage 5...with 9:1 compression pistons.
> With a little squeez of the trigger the G20T tranny holds up pretty nice.
> ...


pulled this from the SR20 Forums


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Damn! I didn't know it was an SR20forum member's car. Well, that 12 second pass was without all that weight. It's a little misleading then. Oh well, still a nice motor setup. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Ohh yeah--I double posted because I know not every member is on both forums....had to relay the info.....


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

That guy has been trying to sell his car on autotrader for liek 5 months. He wanted something like 16k for it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that's a sweet ride. he's put a lot into that car.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> That guy has been trying to sell his car on autotrader for liek 5 months. He wanted something like 16k for it.


When will people realize that you will NEVER get back what you put into a car unless it is a collectable auto.......


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

It's a nice B13. I wonder why he wants to sell it? especially at that price.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i've got to find that body kit.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

BBDETSER said:


> i've got to find that body kit.


i believe he used the r33 front and a drift rear bumper....someone correct me if im wrong....dont know what kinda side skirts....and also just widened the body up a lil....i got ta admit....thats one UNIQUE b13 and i like it


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

The interior looks nice. I like those gauge pods. I wonder where he got them from. Custom? Oh well, that B13 is the most worked sentra I have ever seen.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

on the page he says it's the R34 wide body kit. i've seen that kit for other cars, it looks damn good. but i was shocked to see how well it works on the B13.


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

*I drove next to this car..*

I drove next to this car today on the highway ...Absoulutly beautiful..perfect...hearing the turbo spooling and he was purging the nos...I loved it.. To bad i was in my stock se-r....


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I saw one look just like that within the past couple of days. I am not sure if it was the same, but it sure did look the same...and it was in Rosedale. Whether is was or not, the one I saw was hot. :thumbup:


----------

